# Rüstungspergament III woher das Rezept?



## shofield (1. Januar 2009)

Grüße!
Trotz Suche bin ich leider auf keinen grünen Zweig gekommen woher ich das Rezept für dieses Pergament herbekomme. Der Lehrer bietet es nicht an und in den diversen Foren finde ich leider auch nix. 
Wäre Euch sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, ab welchen Skill/Stufe ich das Rezept lernen kann, bzw. wo ich das Rezept kaufen kann. Mein Skill ist im Moment 368, und ich bin Stufe 62 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe!
Veringi


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (1. Januar 2009)

Man kein keine Rezepte, Baupläne... für Inschriftenkunde kaufen. Hab es allerdings auch net mehr in Kopf ab wann ich es gelernt habe.


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (1. Januar 2009)

Man kein keine Rezepte, Baupläne... für Inschriftenkunde kaufen. Hab es allerdings auch net mehr in Kopf ab wann ich es gelernt habe.


----------



## Cassaya (2. Januar 2009)

das rezept lernst du vom lehrer in dalaran


----------



## TheGui (5. Januar 2009)

Cassaya schrieb:


> das rezept lernst du vom lehrer in dalaran


Richtig!

aber um dem TE richtig zu helfen, habs auch übersehen weil ich die letzten Buffrollen nicht gelernt habe (Goldverschwendung da die kacke eh net mit Raidbuffs stackt)

Das Rüsipergamment III is da mitten drinn ^^, wie gesagt hast sicher beim Lehrer übersehen!


----------

